

PLOS’ New Data Policy: Public Access to Data - 001sky
http://blogs.plos.org/everyone/2014/02/24/plos-new-data-policy-public-access-data/

======
peatmoss
I love that my my first love, open source, has begun to permeate my new home
in academia. This is an unmitigated win to see journals getting on board with
reproducibility. Acceess to data is a big part of that.

